# Engine bay dressing?



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

What would everyone say is a good dressing for components in the engine bay???? Long lasting would be better for me.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Aerospace 303 is excellent but expensive, Ive recently found carpro perl to be really good and super versatile as it can be used for trim, tyres and interior as its diluteable.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm also a recent convert to Carpro PERL. Works well and its versatility is a real plus.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I use Aerospace 303 which does a great job, just spray over the engine and leave. I'm not sure how well it will last in the winter though.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Meguires engine dress is very good you just don't hear of it a lot on this forum. 
Gonz.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

303 Aerospace for me :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> 303 Aerospace for me :thumb:


And me, spray on, rub in with a microfiber pad and leave.... :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

AF revive works well too


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> 303 Aerospace for me :thumb:


Same here .


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> 303 Aerospace for me :thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Meguires engine dress is very good you just don't hear of it a lot on this forum.
> Gonz.


+1 to Meguiar's Hyper Dressing


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Once I've cleaned using G101, I dress engine bays with Autosmart Finish at 1:1 dilution and give a quick buff off.


----------



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought about AS Finish as I use to use it for interior. Might give it a try when I get a chance. 😀


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Edit 
Wrong thread


----------



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

?????


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I've just done my engine bay with Autobrite Engine Lacquer

Before






After



Brian


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

AS Finish here :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Aerospace 303 for me:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

303 is the answer. I would say even it was double the already slightly high price I would still use it. It feels so wrong spraying on they've fine then leaving it but it is truly awesome and leaves a great long lasting finish


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another shout for AS Finish, do you plastic inner arches too


----------



## benf (Apr 26, 2013)

On plastic trim in like a corsa i spray autoglym tyre dressing onto a wet engine bay and let it dry with the engine one.

In my Audi i just find a wipe over with QD is enough to keep it looking fresh


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I like Sonus trim & motor Kote. It is a highly durable engine bay sealant and can be used on alloy, plastic, rubber, anodised parts etc...

Here is my engine bay dressed with it...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wax Tec Mint dress.


----------



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheapest place to get them?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrites Bubblegum or Wolf's Black Out, both very good products and smarten up the engine bay with a quick wipe


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

mikeyfraser20 said:


> Cheapest place to get them?


Your Autosmart rep.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Another vote for Aerospace 303. PERL is great too, but I still prefer the 303. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> Another vote for Aerospace 303. PERL is great too, but I still prefer the 303. :thumb:


+1 for me too 👍


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

303 = Witchcraft! Everything tells you your using it wrong but it just works! Simple as that


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Carpro PERL.

Though I want to use the Sonus trim & motor coat - have heard a lot about it.


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

AS Finish for me too. Clean with G101 then a good spray around with Finish.
Leave to dry & then buff off-easy.


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Vinyl and Rubber Care by Autoglym


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Personally I think most plastic dressings work well on the engine bay and do last a considerable amount of time. However I think 303 is the one to have, not tried it myself but everyone who uses it never have a bad word to say.

I just use the autoglym rubber and trim stuff.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

moono16v said:


> Personally I think most plastic dressings work well on the engine bay and do last a considerable amount of time. However I think 303 is the one to have, not tried it myself but everyone who uses it never have a bad word to say.
> 
> I just use the autoglym rubber and trim stuff.


Yes your correct, most do work but yet to find one that works as good as 303. Most you have to "apply" where 303 you just spray and leave. Feels very wrong but works (you do have to mop any access up but that's it).


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonus trim and motor kote.
Last better than 303, just very very long to dry!
And coat everything under the hood.

Mine has 6 month on my engines bikes and does last, I'm using harsh cleaners when I clean the bikes, doesn't seem to affect it.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Britemax Rubbermax diluted in water and sprayed on. Looks great, smells great and lasts well.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Thomas2003 (Jan 31, 2008)

AS G101 to clean, followed by AS Finish, whilst still wet, spray and leave, 1/2 hour later hey presto, just mop up any excess.

Tried 303, offered nothing different to AS Finish, well only costing £25 for 950ml which you use straight from the bottle, versus 5l AS Finish roughly £20 fish or less, diluted 1:1.

Let me think £25 for just shy of 1l, or £20 ish for nigh on 10 litres..................

Difficult one that


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

303 Aerospace protectant :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Thomas2003 said:


> AS G101 to clean, followed by AS Finish, whilst still wet, spray and leave, 1/2 hour later hey presto, just mop up any excess.
> 
> Tried 303, offered nothing different to AS Finish, well only costing £25 for 950ml which you use straight from the bottle, versus 5l AS Finish roughly £20 fish or less, diluted 1:1.
> 
> ...


Is AS Finish a spray on and leave product?


----------



## Thomas2003 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's what I was shown on the Autosmart valet training course, clean bay, spray on Finish diluted 1:1 then leave for 30 minutes or so, hey presto shiny engine bay, just mop up any remaining liquid and your done.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Thomas2003 said:


> That's what I was shown on the Autosmart valet training course, clean bay, spray on Finish diluted 1:1 then leave for 30 minutes or so, hey presto shiny engine bay, just mop up any remaining liquid and your done.


Interesting. Makes it extremely good value for money then :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

303 aerospace for me too. Also used AF revive which is good also just a little too glossy for my taste and not as handy as just a light spray of 303 and leaving it. Revive still my fave trim dressing however


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like Wax Tec Mint Dress.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse revive works wonders one large engine plastics.

If you want a spray dressing to for carpro perl 1:1.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Another 303 vote, love the stuff.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> 303 Aerospace for me :thumb:


303 for me. Excellent product.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Auto Finesse Revive on an Audi S6 engine bay this week...










Took bloody ages too!


----------



## phil_rs (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone tried AS Highstyle as an engine dress?


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can AS finish be used on tyres and under the arches plus exterior plastics via a spray bottle then?


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

AG Supersheen. Awesome stuff. Dilute to suit.


----------

